# Bat dateien sollen ins internet



## Nanaki (16. Juni 2002)

wer kann mir sagen, was ich in eine BAT datei schreiben muss, dass die eine internetseite öffnet (beispielsweise http://www.tutorials.de) und dann will ich ne schleife daraus machen, sprich die seite soll sich alle 2 min öffnen.

was muss ich in die bat schreiben????


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Juni 2002)

moin

wieso willst du das mit einer bat datei machen? da gibt es einfachere möglichkeiten! mit c++ geht das auch frag mich aber nicht wie. oder du machst das mit javascript da könnte man sich schnell was zusamm basteln!!

was wilst du damit eigentlich machen? willst du deinen eigenen counter hoch treiben?

mfg umbrasaxum


----------



## Nanaki (26. Juni 2002)

so ähnlich ja.

thx.
hab schon eine lösung gefunden


----------

